# nursing



## Danish Nurse (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi i am a Danish nurse thinking about moving to Canada . Is it possible to get a nursing job in Canada with at Danish bachelor degree in nursing ? I have a lot of questions about being a nurse in Canada . If anyone have any experience in this field, I would like to hear from you ? I also have some general questions about working in Canada. how many hours is a work week ? How many Weeks of vacation do you have ? Do you have paid sick leave ? What about maternity leave ? 
Thanks
Helle


----------



## Tall dark handsome (May 10, 2012)

*Nurse job in canada*



Danish Nurse said:


> Hi i am a Danish nurse thinking about moving to Canada . Is it possible to get a nursing job in Canada with at Danish bachelor degree in nursing ? I have a lot of questions about being a nurse in Canada . If anyone have any experience in this field, I would like to hear from you ? I also have some general questions about working in Canada. how many hours is a work week ? How many Weeks of vacation do you have ? Do you have paid sick leave ? What about maternity leave ?
> Thanks
> Helle


Hello I have a friend in Halifax NS who can help you with questions. Let me know thanks.


----------



## tazzy1 (May 10, 2012)

*hello*



Danish Nurse said:


> Hi i am a Danish nurse thinking about moving to Canada . Is it possible to get a nursing job in Canada with at Danish bachelor degree in nursing ? I have a lot of questions about being a nurse in Canada . If anyone have any experience in this field, I would like to hear from you ? I also have some general questions about working in Canada. how many hours is a work week ? How many Weeks of vacation do you have ? Do you have paid sick leave ? What about maternity leave ?
> Thanks
> Helle


Hi there, I am a British nurse going through the registration process in Nova Scotia. First, every province in Canada has different "rules" regarding registration/licensure as a nurse in Canada. I will explain the process in NS, you must initially apply to the Canadian Registered Nurses Association of Nova Scotia (CRNNS) to have your nursing qualification assessed (cost $385, but may now have gone up) you will have to send your university/nursing transcripts (your UNI will charge you for these) along with the application. You will also need verification from your licensing board in Denmark that you are a registered nurse (NMC here charged me £40). CRNNS will then tell you if your qualification matches the equivalent Canadian one and whether you are eligible to sit the Canadian Registered Nurse Exam (CRNE) (cost $760)
I did my training in 1985 so I then had to go to Halifax to undergo a three day nursing assessment, as I did not meet their requirements, this cost $1850 the outcome of this was that I have to do speciality modules in Paediatric & Maternal Health Nursing, these cost $550 each, I then have to do a 4 week clinical placement (cost $700) and then a 3 day medication course($300)& 5 day health assessment course ($600) in Halifax. 
I started my application in Jan 2010 and I am hoping that I will have completed all my requirements by the end of this year to enable me to sit the CRNE in June 2013. It is quite a time consuming & expensive process ! the courses are only offered at certain times of the year and the cost of flights/accommodation etc its not long in adding up and before you realise it another year has passed !
There is no point in contacting employers at your stage, they will all ask for licensure or at the minimum confirmation that you are eligible to sit the CRNE. You will find all the ladies at the CRNNS extremely helpful and if like me you have modules to complete you will find the ladies at the Registered Nurse Professional Development Centre (RNPDC) extremely helpful too !
I hope all this info is helpful to you !


----------

